# Uber deactivates added card verification. ..



## Raquel

So I didn't mention this before..but since I'm an ex-driver..I am now free to share...

If anyone here is familiar with credit card processing services..it basically works like this...

When processing a credit card payment you have to verify 5 things.. the Card #.. exp. Date. Cvc. And the cardholder's name and billing zip code.

you can deactivate the extra verification, but the bank will charge you extra, as it is considered "higher risk".

Uber is willing to pay the extra fee so that they can deactivate the extra security features..

Don't believe me?

Try opening an account..use your card number, exp. Date..and then put in a fake name, the card will STILL GO THROUGH.

That's because uber purposefully had those deactivated so they won't lose out on any "potential clientele..."

Guess what type of people have trouble getting past that extra layer of security..??

That's rights.. criminals, Id Thieves and just generally shady people.

Also uber doesn't accept prepaid gift cards anymore...EXCEPT if you add the gift..card through Google wallet..then you are good to go...

*EDIT: This worked at one point. But now the zip code must match. But the name doesn't.. you can still add gift cards through Google wallet.

Hat tip to @CJ ASLAN .. for the test...

EDIT #2: CLEAN UP..

WHAT YOU NEED FOR AN UBER ACCOUNT:

● CREDIT CARD, CVC, ZIP CODE (OR)
● PAYPAL, (OR)
● GIFT CARD, PREPAID CARD (THROUGH GOOGLE WALLET).

WHAT YOU DON'T NEED:

■ REAL NAME
■ FULL ADDRESS*


----------



## CJ ASLAN

I guess that's why I received a ping from Mr. I .....


----------



## rtaatl

Scary thing to think about now...and to think in the past I wasn't really worried about doing Uber calls because I thought it was potentially "safe" since everything was tracked and seemed legit. Now with the combination of stupid low rates and riders who can be somewhat anonymous this really poses a threat to drivers now. Uber has become no better than the shady cab services it criticized at its launch. Like they say...Live long enough to become the enemy, or that thing you once despised.


----------



## IndyDriver

Thanks for sharing. This was my suspicion. Who needs drivers to be safe, anyway?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Raquel said:


> So I didn't mention this before..but since I'm an ex-driver..I am now free to share...
> 
> If anyone here is familiar with credit card processing services..it basically works like this...
> 
> When processing a credit card payment you have to verify 5 things.. the Card #.. exp. Date. Cvc. And the cardholder's name and billing zip code.
> 
> you can deactivate the extra verification, but the bank will charge you extra, as it is considered "higher risk".
> 
> Uber is willing to pay the extra fee so that they can deactivate the extra security features..
> 
> Don't believe me?
> 
> Try opening an account..use your card number, exp. Date..and then put in a fake name, address and cvc.. the card will STILL GO THROUGH.
> 
> That's because uber purposefully had those deactivated so they won't lose out on any "potential clientele..."
> 
> Guess what type of people have trouble getting past that extra layer of security..??
> 
> That's rights.. criminals, Id Thieves and just generally shady people.
> 
> Also uber doesn't accept prepaid gift cards anymore...EXCEPT if you add the gift..card through Google wallet..then you are good to go...


So, if I understand you, all a person needs to open an Uber account that's legitimate would be the credit card number and exp. date .
I believe you, but how do you know that for sure.
And how did you find that out, that's what I want to know.
I posted here many times about my experience and my day drivers experience with stolen credit cards.
It's surprising more Uber accounts don't have stolen cards.

Uber has to pay you for stolen cards so they get screwed.







We have a small number of riders who take trips with fake credit cards. These are known as fraud trips. We are working hard to combat fraud at its source - help us fight fraud together by following these helpful steps.
*IF YOU GET A FRAUD REQUEST:*

*CANCEL IT AND DRIVE AWAY.*
HOW TO SPOT A FRAUD TRIP

Fraud trips come from NEW ACCOUNTS, who want to take LONG TRIPS, with NO DESTINATION and who want to be picked up in a DIFFERENT LOCATION FROM THE REQUEST.

1. LONG TRIPS
If the trip is long (3-4 hours) it is probably a fraud trip.

2. NO DESTINATION
If the rider just wants to drive around with no particular destination in mind

3. NEW ACCOUNT
All fraud trips are from new accounts. You can spot a new account because the rider will have 5 stars.

4. REQUESTS DIFFERENT PICK-UP LOCATION
If the rider calls you and asks to be picked up in a different location from the request location, it's probably a fraud trip.
HOW TO SPOT FRAUD:

TRIP LENGTH:
Most fraudulent trips are long (more than two hours).

TRIP DESTINATION:
Most fraud trips have no obvious destination. If riders just want to drive around with no particular place to go, it's probably a fraud trip.

NEW ACCOUNT:
You can tell a new account because the rider will have a perfect 5 star rating.

DIFFERENT PICK-UP LOCATION:
If a rider calls you and asks to be picked up at a different location to where the pin was dropped, it's probably a fraud trip.
*If you think you're on a fraud trip:*
Feel free to cancel. We will not penalize you for canceling fraudulent trips.
We're there to support you. Let's fight fraud together.
IF YOU THINK YOU'RE ON A FRAUD TRIP:

Uber has got you covered.


----------



## IndyDriver

CJ ASLAN said:


> I guess that's why I received a ping from Mr. I .....
> 
> View attachment 4961


 Yup, and I assume Lyft has done the same since I got a ping from Mr. 2 last Saturday. This is just asking for trouble IMO.


----------



## IndyDriver

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> We're there to support you. Let's fight fraud together.


Funny they say lets fight it together, when it is their card acceptance policy that creates the opportunity for it to exist. Fight that battle yourself, Uber, while drivers cash in on it.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

Heck now we have a good excuse to cancel a bunch of rides..."Well Uber, I thought this was a fraudulent trip so I cancelled, this is why I am below 80%, just trying to protect Uber & myself..."

hah!


----------



## Raquel

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So, if I understand you, all a person needs to open an Uber account that's legitimate would be the credit card number and exp. date .
> I believe you, but how do you know that for sure.
> And how did you find that out, that's what I want to know.
> I posted here many times about my experience and my day drivers experience with stolen credit cards.
> It's surprising more Uber accounts don't have stolen cards.
> 
> Uber has to pay you for stolen cards so they get screwed.
> 
> Use this area to offer a short preview of your email's content.
> View this email in your browser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a small number of riders who take trips with fake credit cards. These are known as fraud trips. We are working hard to combat fraud at its source - help us fight fraud together by following these helpful steps.
> *IF YOU GET A FRAUD REQUEST:*
> 
> *CANCEL IT AND DRIVE AWAY.*
> HOW TO SPOT A FRAUD TRIP
> 
> Fraud trips come from NEW ACCOUNTS, who want to take LONG TRIPS, with NO DESTINATION and who want to be picked up in a DIFFERENT LOCATION FROM THE REQUEST.
> 
> 1. LONG TRIPS
> If the trip is long (3-4 hours) it is probably a fraud trip.
> 
> 2. NO DESTINATION
> If the rider just wants to drive around with no particular destination in mind
> 
> 3. NEW ACCOUNT
> All fraud trips are from new accounts. You can spot a new account because the rider will have 5 stars.
> 
> 4. REQUESTS DIFFERENT PICK-UP LOCATION
> If the rider calls you and asks to be picked up in a different location from the request location, it's probably a fraud trip.
> HOW TO SPOT FRAUD:
> 
> TRIP LENGTH:
> Most fraudulent trips are long (more than two hours).
> 
> TRIP DESTINATION:
> Most fraud trips have no obvious destination. If riders just want to drive around with no particular place to go, it's probably a fraud trip.
> 
> NEW ACCOUNT:
> You can tell a new account because the rider will have a perfect 5 star rating.
> 
> DIFFERENT PICK-UP LOCATION:
> If a rider calls you and asks to be picked up at a different location to where the pin was dropped, it's probably a fraud trip.
> *If you think you're on a fraud trip:*
> Feel free to cancel. We will not penalize you for canceling fraudulent trips.
> We're there to support you. Let's fight fraud together.
> IF YOU THINK YOU'RE ON A FRAUD TRIP:
> 
> Uber has got you covered.


After the incident with the stalker.. and the rate drop I kept getting people with obvious fake names ... so I tried various things.. and I remembered this..









http://www.whitehousedossier.com/2012/04/04/obama-campaign-credit-card-verification/

So I tried..it and it worked.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

RAIDERS!


----------



## puber

I use to have an uber rider account that had a fake name borrowed from the movie character, but the card was mine.

I am not sure which name the driver could see in the waybill
I canceled that acoount


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Raquel said:


> After the incident with the stalker.. and the rate drop I kept getting people with obvious fake names ... so I tried various things.. and I remembered this..
> View attachment 4964
> 
> 
> http://www.whitehousedossier.com/2012/04/04/obama-campaign-credit-card-verification/
> 
> So I tried..it and it worked.


Fake names doesn't mean a stolen credit card, not Go Jets or something stupid.
I picked up a guy who's name was Raccoon, when he got in I said is your name raccoon ?
Young rich preppy type kid, he says it's my nickname. A few weeks later I see a ping with his name again, of course I ignored raccoon because he was kind of a ******bag.


----------



## Raquel

This will result in a driver really getting hurt one day. Consider a sex predator creating an account with fake info..and a stolen cc.. or even a gift card. And cancelling until he gets a female driver...then setting the destination to a remote place..and then .. assaulting or worse the driver. 

This is a SERIOUS ISSUE.. That all drivers not just female need to be on the lookout for.


----------



## Raquel

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Fake names doesn't mean a stolen credit card, not Go Jets or something stupid.
> I picked up a guy who's name was Raccoon, when he got in I said is your name raccoon ?
> Young rich preppy type kid, he says it's my nickname. A few weeks later I see a ping with his name again, of course I ignored raccoon because he was kind of a ******bag.


I understand what you are saying.. it doesn't mean it's a stolen credit card.. of course not.. it means it COULD BE.

It just means the verification is disabled.. I can steal your credit card number but not have your cvc or billing address..and easily use that to setup an uber account.

I challenge anyone to try what I said. or I will try it and screenshot it when I get home.

Use a name like uber forum 
123 fake st. zip code 55555


----------



## Raquel

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Fake names doesn't mean a stolen credit card, not Go Jets or something stupid.
> I picked up a guy who's name was Raccoon, when he got in I said is your name raccoon ?
> Young rich preppy type kid, he says it's my nickname. A few weeks later I see a ping with his name again, of course I ignored raccoon because he was kind of a ******bag.


And another thing..try using go jets or raccoon as your name and 123 fake st. when checking out with your credit card at say macys.com .. see how far you get.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

Out of the 6 billion people on Earth, rapist picks me I'd be


Raquel said:


> I understand what you are saying.. it doesn't mean it's a stolen credit card.. of course not.. it means it COULD BE.
> 
> It just means the verification is disabled.. I can steal your credit card number but not have your cvc or billing address..and easily use that to setup an uber account.
> 
> I challenge anyone to try what I said. or I will try it and screenshot it when I get home.
> 
> Use a name like uber forum
> 123 fake st. zip code 55555


So basically any kid at dominos who takes your CC# and EXP can request ubers all day...sweet!


----------



## IndyDriver

You can't even pay at the pump for gas without entering a zip code anywhere that I know of.


----------



## CJ ASLAN




----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

I picked two guys up today after they called me and said they put in the wrong address and told me the correct one which wasn't far away. I'm supposed to assume that was fraudulent and I should have canceled the trip? Honestly, Uber takes 20% from every fare. Fraud detection is their responsibility, not mine.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

CJ ASLAN said:


> Out of the 6 billion people on Earth, rapist picks me I'd be
> 
> So basically any kid at dominos who takes your CC# and EXP can request ubers all day...sweet!


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I picked two guys up today after they called me and said they put in the wrong address and told me the correct one which wasn't far away. I'm supposed to assume that was fraudulent and I should have canceled the trip? Honestly, Uber takes 20% from every fare. Fraud detection is their responsibility, not mine.


How do you know that you're not going to get robbed or carjacked ?
You don't care, that's Uber's problem .


----------



## CJ ASLAN

I just checked the rider app...when you click "add payment" and enter credit card # it also asks for EXP date, CVV #, and zip code....

Where are you getting your info from?










*Adding fake information does not work.......*


----------



## Raquel

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I picked two guys up today after they called me and said they put in the wrong address and told me the correct one which wasn't far away. I'm supposed to assume that was fraudulent and I should have canceled the trip? Honestly, Uber takes 20% from every fare. Fraud detection is their responsibility, not mine.


You will still be paid for the trip..but is your safety worth it? Therein lies the part where each person has to decide for themselves ...I'm just putting this info..out there..if you think meeting a guy named "go jets, go niners, raccon, etc" isn't a concern..I won't try to convince you any different..


----------



## uber_sea

CJ ASLAN said:


> I just checked the rider app...when you click "add payment" and enter credit card # it also asks for EXP date, CVV #, and zip code....
> 
> Where are you getting your info from?
> 
> View attachment 4966
> 
> 
> *Adding fake information does not work.......*
> 
> View attachment 4967


Fake info doesn't work. STOLEN credit card does. Those stolen cc numbers can be easily found on torrents.


----------



## Raquel

uber_sea said:


> Fake info doesn't work. STOLEN credit card does. Those stolen cc numbers can be easily found on torrents.


Fake info works too..but it has to be a real cc number and exp. Date..

*The name doesn't have to MATCH the credit card holder.. or the address. *


----------



## IndyDriver

It can't be a totally fake CC#. The point is they aren't verifying zip code or cardholder name. Thus anyone in possession of a credit card #, Exp and CVV can sign up and get a ride whether it is actually theirs or not. (I think)


----------



## CJ ASLAN

Raquel said:


> I don't know what you did or are doing .. but it works perfectly fine.
> 
> Like I said put the name uber forum, 55555 zip code..


I know exactly what I am doing and what you're talking about is not true. Please don't insult my intelligence, I know how to enter fake info.

Just to reassure you, I went ahead AND USED MY REAL CREDIT CARD # + REAL CV2 # + REAL EXP...I entered fake info for the zip code, and got the following error:


----------



## CJ ASLAN

uber_sea said:


> Fake info doesn't work. STOLEN credit card does. Those stolen cc numbers can be easily found on torrents.


You still need the correct zip code, using a BS zip code DOES NOT WORK. Even if I used the proper cc#, exp, and ccv...DOES NOT WORK.

Try your own damn card and see for yourself, put all the pertinent information and lie about the zip and see how far you get. Please post some screenshots then maybe I'll believe all this. I did, before I tried myself, but it's bs. They'd be bankrupt dealing with all these fraud charges.


----------



## Raquel

View attachment 4969
*Alright so I just tried. The name doesn't matter. You need the cvc to match..and the zip code too.. But in Google wallet you can add a gift card Still..

I know they may have just changed it.

But they don't have an issue with "fake ****er"

*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Raquel said:


> So I didn't mention this before..but since I'm an ex-driver..I am now free to share...
> 
> If anyone here is familiar with credit card processing services..it basically works like this...
> 
> When processing a credit card payment you have to verify 5 things.. the Card #.. exp. Date. Cvc. And the cardholder's name and billing zip code.
> 
> you can deactivate the extra verification, but the bank will charge you extra, as it is considered "higher risk".
> 
> Uber is willing to pay the extra fee so that they can deactivate the extra security features..
> 
> Don't believe me?
> 
> Try opening an account..use your card number, exp. Date..and then put in a fake name, address and cvc.. the card will STILL GO THROUGH.
> 
> That's because uber purposefully had those deactivated so they won't lose out on any "potential clientele..."
> 
> Guess what type of people have trouble getting past that extra layer of security..??
> 
> That's rights.. criminals, Id Thieves and just generally shady people.
> 
> Also uber doesn't accept prepaid gift cards anymore...EXCEPT if you add the gift..card through Google wallet..then you are good to go...


POST # 1 /@Raquel: ♤♡♢♧ Great!
Just more evidence of their obeisance
to ALMIGHTY DOLLAR.

☆ ☆ SHIFTY RIDERS' DELIGHT! ☆ ☆ 
☆ ☆ #FUBER NOW ACCEPTING ☆ ☆ 
☆ ☆ ☆ $TOLEN "GIFT"CARD$ ☆ ☆ ☆


----------



## Raquel

CJ ASLAN said:


> You still need the correct zip code, using a BS zip code DOES NOT WORK. Even if I used the proper cc#, exp, and ccv...DOES NOT WORK.
> 
> Try your own damn card and see for yourself, put all the pertinent information and lie about the zip and see how far you get. Please post some screenshots then maybe I'll believe all this. I did, before I tried myself, but it's bs. They'd be bankrupt dealing with all these fraud charges.


*You are right..but they still disabled the name/cardholder name verification. *


----------



## Raquel

CJ ASLAN said:


> You still need the correct zip code, using a BS zip code DOES NOT WORK. Even if I used the proper cc#, exp, and ccv...DOES NOT WORK.
> 
> Try your own damn card and see for yourself, put all the pertinent information and lie about the zip and see how far you get. Please post some screenshots then maybe I'll believe all this. I did, before I tried myself, but it's bs. They'd be bankrupt dealing with all these fraud charges.


They may have changed it with the new "safety" stuff they sent us.. I admit I tried to replicate what I did before and it failed, but the name mismatch and gift card through Google wallet is still a go.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

CJ ASLAN said:


> I guess that's why I received a ping from Mr. I .....
> 
> View attachment 4961


I got a ping from Mr "P". Wanted to be picked up at a Walmart in a shady part of town (thats what the address showed). Didn't go, emailed support and told them I wouldn't accept any rides from anyone with a one letter first name, and they should require full first names on all requests. Got some canned response back from them.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

CJ ASLAN said:


> They'd be bankrupt dealing with all these fraud charges.


I guess Uber was getting hit so hard that they changed it.
But what if someone steals or finds your CC, how long does it take uber to cancel the account after you report your card stolen ?
I've had fraudulent charges on my CC.


----------



## Just_in

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I got a ping from Mr "P". Wanted to be picked up at a Walmart in a shady part of town (thats what the address showed). Didn't go, emailed support and told them I wouldn't accept any rides from anyone with a one letter first name, and they should require full first names on all requests. Got some canned response back from them.


Well lucky for you it's not Mr "D". Dancing with Mr "D"...The Stones Song...

Mr "P" well that could mean anything. If you know what I mean. Don't want to say it here.

So bravo to you. Stick to your guns...


----------



## Raquel

WHAT YOU NEED FOR AN UBER ACCOUNT:

● CREDIT CARD, CVC, ZIP CODE (OR)
● PAYPAL, (OR)
● GIFT CARD, PREPAID CARD (THROUGH GOOGLE WALLET).

WHAT YOU DON'T NEED:

■ REAL NAME
■ FULL ADDRESS


----------



## Sydney Uber

An Uber driver runs into a Police Station in a terrible state, totally messed up screaming "GRAPE! GRAPE!" 

Officers rush to the driver's aid, wanting information they first ask "you do me rape don't you?" 

"No!" The driver responds "There was a bunch of them"!!


----------



## Raquel

Still adding a gift card through Google wallet.. is still disconcerting.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Raquel said:


> Still adding a gift card through Google wallet.. is still disconcerting.


I have Google wallet and if you want to send money to people you have to verify who you are with a photo of your drivers license etc.
Just sayin....
But I'm sure there's always going to be people with stolen credit cards on Uber.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I guess Uber was getting hit so hard that they changed it.
> But what if someone steals or finds your CC, how long does it take uber to cancel the account after you report your card stolen ?
> I've had fraudulent charges on my CC.


I think its another set-up in preparation of winning over regulatory authorities of the advantages of driverless cars.

Stolen card gets used for UBER account set-up and ride is requested. Authorities are notified. Thief approaches car and asked for either fingerprint or retinal scan for entry. Thief ID'd as not owner of card allowed inside asked to put on seatbelt.
Video screen lights up with recording of local Police Sergeant reading the Thief his/her rights. 
Seat belt cannot be removed. Driverless car delivers to nearest Police Station or Patrol car

Uber driverless cars and their ability to "see" will verify wanted folk even walking past it through face recognition. Sending info to the Police HQ who will happily respond to verified info as UBER car slowy follows Perp uploading location info. Uber gets reward money.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Sydney Uber said:


> I think its another set-up in preparation of winning over regulatory authorities of the advantages of driverless cars.
> 
> Stolen card gets used for UBER account set-up and ride is requested. Authorities are notified. Thief approaches car and asked for either fingerprint or retinal scan for entry. Thief ID'd as not owner of card allowed inside


I wish I could kill that little Japanese guy who invented computers.

Yeah I know it wasn't a Japanese guy.


----------



## Raquel

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I have Google wallet and if you want to send money to people you have to verify who you are with a photo of your drivers license etc.
> Just sayin....
> But I'm sure there's always going to be people with stolen credit cards on Uber.


I don't recall ever being asked for Id..when I setup my Google wallet account.. just an email.


----------



## Raquel

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I wish I could kill that little Japanese guy who invented computers.
> 
> Yeah I know it wasn't a Japanese guy.


I thought it was AL Gore?? Or did he just invent the interwebs.. I forget ...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Raquel said:


> I don't recall ever being asked for Id..when I setup my Google wallet account.. just an email.


You do if you want to send money to people.


----------



## Lidman

Raquel said:


> I thought it was AL Gore?? Or did he just invent the interwebs.. I forget ...


 I think it was Tipper.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Raquel said:


> *You are right..but they still disabled the name/cardholder name verification. *


As per the U.S. Privacy Law, the servant (includes personal drivers, etc.) does not necessarily need to know the master's name especially true when the servant serves many masters. Not many customers will tell his real name to a prostitute, will they?


----------



## Raquel

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You do if you want to send money to people.


I added a cc on it and paid a few bills for my dad. They didn't ask for anything.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber next luxury service: *hijacking* (02/09/15)
Don't be so sure the car hijacking might never happen. Everything is possible in Uber's f****** world!
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/9/8006527/onion-uber-seize-hijacking-video


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Raquel said:


> I added a cc on it and paid a few bills for my dad. They didn't ask for anything.


They STILL won't let me send money, yes I can order stuff. 
Who knows, maybe I screwed up?


----------



## Raquel

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber next luxury service: *hijacking* (02/09/15)
> Don't be so sure the car hijacking might never happen. Everything is possible in Uber's f****** world!
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/9/8006527/onion-uber-seize-hijacking-video


Grand theft auto: uber city ..


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> How do you know that you're not going to get robbed or carjacked ?
> You don't care, that's Uber's problem .


Well, my point was that this IS something that we're paying Uber to take care of. I'm always ready to defend myself but god forbid something bad happens and I manage to survive, Uber would be on the hook for any losses. At least in theory anyway.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

Haven't we all had passengers call to change the pickup address?


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

*Uber Driver Held Up at Gunpoint in Reston*
http://www.restonnow.com/2015/02/13/uber-driver-held-up-at-gunpoint-in-reston/

_Fairfax County Police are looking for suspects who allegedly robbed an Uber driver in Reston early Wednesday.

Police said the suspects contacted the driver via the ridesharing app Uber about 12:18. and were picked up in the 11800 block of Sunrise Valley Drive.

One suspect donned a ski mask, displayed a handgun and demanded money from the driver. The victim drove into a parking lot, exiting the vehicle and fleeing from the suspects, police said.

The suspects then exited the vehicle and fled on foot. There were no injuries. The suspects were described as black, 20s, about 5 feet 5 inches tall and between 140 and 170 pounds._


----------



## Sydney Uber

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> *Uber Driver Held Up at Gunpoint in Reston*
> http://www.restonnow.com/2015/02/13/uber-driver-held-up-at-gunpoint-in-reston/
> 
> _Fairfax County Police are looking for suspects who allegedly robbed an Uber driver in Reston early Wednesday.
> 
> Police said the suspects contacted the driver via the ridesharing app Uber about 12:18. and were picked up in the 11800 block of Sunrise Valley Drive.
> 
> One suspect donned a ski mask, displayed a handgun and demanded money from the driver. The victim drove into a parking lot, exiting the vehicle and fleeing from the suspects, police said.
> 
> The suspects then exited the vehicle and fled on foot. There were no injuries. The suspects were described as black, 20s, about 5 feet 5 inches tall and between 140 and 170 pounds._


They just got the Uber driver guarantee wrong. They'd been reading this forum and worked out Uber drivers are used to getting robbed!


----------



## Uber-Doober

puber said:


> I use to have an uber rider account that had a fake name borrowed from the movie character, but the card was mine.
> 
> I am not sure which name the driver could see in the waybill
> I canceled that acoount


^^^
Fred Flintstone by any chance?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So, if I understand you, all a person needs to open an Uber account that's legitimate would be the credit card number and exp. date .
> I believe you, but how do you know that for sure.
> And how did you find that out, that's what I want to know.
> I posted here many times about my experience and my day drivers experience with stolen credit cards.
> It's surprising more Uber accounts don't have stolen cards.
> 
> Uber has to pay you for stolen cards so they get screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a small number of riders who take trips with fake credit cards. These are known as fraud trips. We are working hard to combat fraud at its source - help us fight fraud together by following these helpful steps.
> *IF YOU GET A FRAUD REQUEST:*
> 
> *CANCEL IT AND DRIVE AWAY.*
> HOW TO SPOT A FRAUD TRIP
> 
> Fraud trips come from NEW ACCOUNTS, who want to take LONG TRIPS, with NO DESTINATION and who want to be picked up in a DIFFERENT LOCATION FROM THE REQUEST.
> 
> 1. LONG TRIPS
> If the trip is long (3-4 hours) it is probably a fraud trip.
> 
> 2. NO DESTINATION
> If the rider just wants to drive around with no particular destination in mind
> 
> 3. NEW ACCOUNT
> All fraud trips are from new accounts. You can spot a new account because the rider will have 5 stars.
> 
> 4. REQUESTS DIFFERENT PICK-UP LOCATION
> If the rider calls you and asks to be picked up in a different location from the request location, it's probably a fraud trip.
> HOW TO SPOT FRAUD:
> 
> TRIP LENGTH:
> Most fraudulent trips are long (more than two hours).
> 
> TRIP DESTINATION:
> Most fraud trips have no obvious destination. If riders just want to drive around with no particular place to go, it's probably a fraud trip.
> 
> NEW ACCOUNT:
> You can tell a new account because the rider will have a perfect 5 star rating.
> 
> DIFFERENT PICK-UP LOCATION:
> If a rider calls you and asks to be picked up at a different location to where the pin was dropped, it's probably a fraud trip.
> *If you think you're on a fraud trip:*
> Feel free to cancel. We will not penalize you for canceling fraudulent trips.
> We're there to support you. Let's fight fraud together.
> IF YOU THINK YOU'RE ON A FRAUD TRIP:
> 
> Uber has got you covered.


I take that to mean that any time I can't find somebody right away because the location is wrong I can cancel it and say I thought it was fraudulent.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.


here at Dominos your credit card number is fed directly into the machine unless the kids can memorize it or write it down as they're taking it which would be pretty obvious to everybody in the store they're not going to have the information now if they told their smartphone on a recorded it and read it back to you sure


----------



## Goober

CJ ASLAN said:


> I guess that's why I received a ping from Mr. I .....
> 
> View attachment 4961


I'd blur out your number or I'm going to call you at 5:00am pretending to be pax


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Got one today about Obummer coming into Palm Springs tomorrow. Check traffic conditions.

Got one today that said Laker, I thought may as well of put Laker Fan. Then another saying Blue and it was a guy. There's been a few others. I'm like, wtf? I wanted to put James for mine.

Hey! maybe we can put that into the Collective Barginning Agreement. Wait what?


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> So I didn't mention this before..but since I'm an ex-driver..I am now free to share...
> 
> If anyone here is familiar with credit card processing services..it basically works like this...
> 
> When processing a credit card payment you have to verify 5 things.. the Card #.. exp. Date. Cvc. And the cardholder's name and billing zip code.
> 
> you can deactivate the extra verification, but the bank will charge you extra, as it is considered "higher risk".
> 
> Uber is willing to pay the extra fee so that they can deactivate the extra security features..
> 
> Don't believe me?
> 
> Try opening an account..use your card number, exp. Date..and then put in a fake name, the card will STILL GO THROUGH.
> 
> That's because uber purposefully had those deactivated so they won't lose out on any "potential clientele..."
> 
> Guess what type of people have trouble getting past that extra layer of security..??
> 
> That's rights.. criminals, Id Thieves and just generally shady people.
> 
> Also uber doesn't accept prepaid gift cards anymore...EXCEPT if you add the gift..card through Google wallet..then you are good to go...
> 
> *EDIT: This worked at one point. But now the zip code must match. But the name doesn't.. you can still add gift cards through Google wallet.
> 
> Hat tip to @CJ ASLAN .. for the test...
> 
> EDIT #2: CLEAN UP..
> 
> WHAT YOU NEED FOR AN UBER ACCOUNT:
> 
> ● CREDIT CARD, CVC, ZIP CODE (OR)
> ● PAYPAL, (OR)
> ● GIFT CARD, PREPAID CARD (THROUGH GOOGLE WALLET).
> 
> WHAT YOU DON'T NEED:
> 
> ■ REAL NAME
> ■ FULL ADDRESS*


_By ex do you mean former driver or did you mean X ?_


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

^^^ I thought you were current as well.

When did you get the ax? ^^^


----------



## Raquel

SDUberdriver said:


> _By ex do you mean former driver or did you mean X ?_


https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-finally-wised-up-and-quit-uber.13811/page-2#post-180472


----------



## Raquel

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> ^^^ I thought you were current as well.
> 
> When did you get the ax? ^^^


https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-finally-wised-up-and-quit-uber.13811/page-2#post-180472


----------



## SDUberdriver

_I understand. People think they can treat you however that want. Because you are providing them a service,they feel they own you. Good luck to you . I have a lot invested with Uber. My TCP,commercial insurance,airport permit etc. So I will continue with it. Don't be a stranger ,drop me a note from time to time..._


----------



## JJcriggins

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Fake names doesn't mean a stolen credit card, not Go Jets or something stupid.
> I picked up a guy who's name was Raccoon, when he got in I said is your name raccoon ?
> Young rich preppy type kid, he says it's my nickname. A few weeks later I see a ping with his name again, of course I ignored raccoon because he was kind of a ******bag.


I hope the kid was of the Caucasian persuasion, if not that nickname is just wrong


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

JJcriggins said:


> I hope the kid was of the Caucasian persuasion, if not that nickname is just wrong


Yeah, he was.


----------



## JJcriggins

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Yeah, he was.


LTNCD,
Did you see Dice in Blue Jasmine?
He was really good

JJ


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

JJcriggins said:


> LTNCD,
> Did you see Dice in Blue Jasmine?
> He was really good
> 
> JJ


I think I did but don't really remember it or The Adventures of Ford Fairlane.
I saw him in Vegas, he was very funny. He wasn't selling DVD's and T-shirts like other comedians do.

I've seen some really funny comedians that just can't get famous.

I saw Ray Ramano years ago at a comedy club in NY, there were other people way funnier than him that night, yet he became famous.

I even drove Ray , decent down to earth guy, tips.

I tell you who sucks, Louis CK, Andy Kaufman was great, Joan Rivers.

I've actually driven quite a few comedians driving a limo.
Comedians and musicians are the most easy and fun people to drive.

I drove Billy Crystal for two years, and even he had to laugh at my jokes.

I know, I'm rambling


----------



## JJcriggins

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I think I did but don't really remember it or The Adventures of Ford Fairlane.
> I saw him in Vegas, he was very funny. He wasn't selling DVD's and T-shirts like other comedians do.
> 
> I've seen some really funny comedians that just can't get famous.
> 
> I saw Ray Ramano years ago at a comedy club in NY, there were other people way funnier than him that night, yet he became famous.
> 
> I even drove Ray , decent down to earth guy, tips.
> 
> I tell you who sucks, Louis CK, Andy Kaufman was great, Joan Rivers.
> 
> I've actually driven quite a few comedians driving a limo.
> Comedians and musicians are the most easy and fun people to drive.
> 
> I drove Billy Crystal for two years, and even he had to laugh at my jokes.
> 
> I know, I'm rambling


That's cool
Louis CK is a jerk? Sarcastic, ?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

JJcriggins said:


> That's cool
> Louis CK is a jerk? Sarcastic, ?


No, never drove him, I just don't think he's in the least bit funny.


----------



## Bart McCoy

if you have been Ubering for at least a couple months, then surely you've had a pax tell you to pick them up from somewhere else other than the ping/address
but normally its only several blocks away at most,not another city
but mainly they are not trying to rob you,most pax are idiots and simply dont drop the ping accurately or put in their correct address,because thats what they do.theres no test to pass to be a pax

also, just because you drive your personal car, dont forget that driving for Uber, is basically being a taxi cab driver
with that being said, whenever a cab picks up a street hail,surely they have no idea who is getting into the car with them
Uber provides slight protection requiring some type of pax info

If you are worried about getting shady passengers, you shouldnt be a taxi cab driver
needless to say, you shouldnt drive for Uber either
the straight truth is, its the nature of the business. everyday you uber you drive around with just you and total strangers in the car


----------



## Bart McCoy

oh and, per the OP topic. its pretty crazy she suggested you can enter credit card info with any zip code smh
and i signed up to be a rider just last week and it asked for zip code AND the CCV number
now the address part i'll concede to
maybe the name too because of course i signed up with my real name


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

IndyDriver said:


> Yup, and I assume Lyft has done the same since I got a ping from Mr. 2 last Saturday. This is just asking for trouble IMO.


 AH ah too funny! Me too I got a Lyft from a "2" in Orlando!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Bart McCoy said:


> oh and, per the OP topic. its pretty crazy she suggested you can enter credit card info with any zip code smh
> and i signed up to be a rider just last week and it asked for zip code AND the CCV number
> now the address part i'll concede to
> maybe the name too because of course i signed up with my real name


People use stolen credit cards, so they obviously find a way around it, and no, not using a stolen phone with the app on it.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> People use stolen credit cards, so they obviously find a way around it, and no, not using a stolen phone with the app on it.


if they stole a credit card, guess they stole their drivers license too. you cant even pump gas off a stolen credit card without the correct zip code(at least,not at the pump). guess u can get away with at the counter when some places dont ask for ID

very very very very few establishing charging credit cards online or thru apps dont require zips
those that dont are usually shady


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Bart McCoy said:


> if they stole a credit card, guess they stole their drivers license too. you cant even pump gas off a stolen credit card without the correct zip code(at least,not at the pump). guess u can get away with at the counter when some places dont ask for ID


What do you want me to say ?
People hack into Target, getting a stolen credit card for Uber must be child's play. And I have used gas pumps with Cc' s without the zip code.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> What do you want me to say ?
> People hack into Target, getting a stolen credit card for Uber must be child's play. And I have used gas pumps with Cc' s without the zip code.


wont work anywhere around here using a credit card at pump with no correct zip code
it does work for me at car washes though
but surely you dont think hacking Target is as easy as going into somebody's purse and stealing their credit card now do you?


----------



## DjTim

Okay - so I'll chime in here about PCI compliance (Credit & Banking in general) and security related to transaction processing. Uber isn't paying any more to "deactivate" any type of information processing on credit cards. Name and address correlation hasn't been used for authentication on credit cards for close to 15 years. Just so you know my background, I'm a IT security guy, primarily in the infrastructure field. My primary job is to go into a business and work on the network & hardware to make it SAC-D compliant for PCI. in other words, to make sure that processes and control is put into place to make sure that each transaction is secure and there is an audit trail from A to Z. 

Uber is totally following standard PCI stuff for whatever their merchant is asking for. In fact it's not even Uber that is responsible for detecting fraud, it's their merchant. Uber is responsible for monitoring their network traffic for "hacking" (it's a general term). All Uber needs to do is make sure that their network that is transmitting data from the app to their merchant is secure. Really all Uber sees is "Authorized" and "Not Authorized" as a payment status. 

Uber isn't a payment bank/processor in the general term. Meaning Uber isn't a bank. Uber is really no different then you or I using Square-Up or Pay-Pal. 

Shit - even Amazon doesn't use name and address to qualify a credit card purchase. They require you have a valid address for shipping - but that has nothing to do with the actual credit card transaction. 

Zip codes were only added in the last 2 or 3 years since the CCV codes were semi-compromised in 2011. Someone figured out the mathematical algorithm that Visa and Mastercard was using to assign CCV codes. This was only found out when people's cards were being charged before it even was activated.

In the end - a credit card transaction "check" isn't going to make any driver safer. If a human wants to harm another human - it's going to happen. Following some simple personal security goes much further.


----------



## Bart McCoy

DjTim said:


> In the end - a credit card transaction "check" isn't going to make any driver safer. If a human wants to harm another human - it's going to happen. Following some simple personal security goes much further.


well no credit card authorization is totally foolproof from making sure its not stolen,because of course when the card is used citizens obviously havent reported it stolen yet, problem because they dont know that their number has been compromised

however, it does stop the average random joe from just inputting numbers and then committing a crime
at least it limits it somewhat to the more seasonal criminals

but again, Uber is a Taxi
Taxi's have no protection from street hails
they take calls sometime,but of course you just give them an address and made up first name and they will come
its the nature of the business


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

DjTim said:


> Okay - so I'll chime in here about PCI compliance (Credit & Banking in general) and security related to transaction processing. Uber isn't paying any more to "deactivate" any type of information processing on credit cards. Name and address correlation hasn't been used for authentication on credit cards for close to 15 years. Just so you know my background, I'm a IT security guy, primarily in the infrastructure field. My primary job is to go into a business and work on the network & hardware to make it SAC-D compliant for PCI. in other words, to make sure that processes and control is put into place to make sure that each transaction is secure and there is an audit trail from A to Z.
> 
> Uber is totally following standard PCI stuff for whatever their merchant is asking for. In fact it's not even Uber that is responsible for detecting fraud, it's their merchant. Uber is responsible for monitoring their network traffic for "hacking" (it's a general term). All Uber needs to do is make sure that their network that is transmitting data from the app to their merchant is secure. Really all Uber sees is "Authorized" and "Not Authorized" as a payment status.
> 
> Uber isn't a payment bank/processor in the general term. Meaning Uber isn't a bank. Uber is really no different then you or I using Square-Up or Pay-Pal.
> 
> Shit - even Amazon doesn't use name and address to qualify a credit card purchase. They require you have a valid address for shipping - but that has nothing to do with the actual credit card transaction.
> 
> Zip codes were only added in the last 2 or 3 years since the CCV codes were semi-compromised in 2011. Someone figured out the mathematical algorithm that Visa and Mastercard was using to assign CCV codes. This was only found out when people's cards were being charged before it even was activated.
> 
> In the end - a credit card transaction "check" isn't going to make any driver safer. If a human wants to harm another human - it's going to happen. Following some simple personal security goes much further.


That still doesn't answer the question of how people use stolen credit cards on Uber, happened to me and my day driver, so can you imagine how many people are doing it ??

Find a way to have a drivers app without paying uber it's percentage
Riddle me that Batman.


----------



## bunnydoodoo

I work at a pizza place too and when we take orders over the phone paid by credit card, all I ask for is credit card number, expiration date, and billing zip code, but half the time they don't even know the zip code so I just put anything in and it always works regardless. and at my salon, my swype thingy for my paypal account never needs a signature... you can just leave it blank.


----------



## Bart McCoy

bunnydoodoo said:


> I work at a pizza place too and when we take orders over the phone paid by credit card, all I ask for is credit card number, expiration date, and billing zip code, but half the time they don't even know the zip code so I just put anything in and it always works regardless. and at my salon, my swype thingy for my paypal account never needs a signature... you can just leave it blank.


yeah places like where you work are dangerous


----------



## bunnydoodoo

Yes, ordering pizza over the phone is dangerous. AND tell the idiot kid taking your order not to repeat your number outloud as you are reading it to him. Ding dongs i tell you. Plenty of people are sitting in the lobby and could be writing it down.


----------



## JJcriggins

Rat Holes, Need Rat holes


----------



## DarnellAtlanta

CJ ASLAN said:


> I guess that's why I received a ping from Mr. I .....
> 
> View attachment 4961


Lol


----------



## Choochie

Bart McCoy said:


> if you have been Ubering for at least a couple months, then surely you've had a pax tell you to pick them up from somewhere else other than the ping/address
> but normally its only several blocks away at most,not another city
> but mainly they are not trying to rob you,most pax are idiots and simply dont drop the ping accurately or put in their correct address,because thats what they do.theres no test to pass to be a pax
> 
> also, just because you drive your personal car, dont forget that driving for Uber, is basically being a taxi cab driver
> with that being said, whenever a cab picks up a street hail,surely they have no idea who is getting into the car with them
> Uber provides slight protection requiring some type of pax info
> 
> If you are worried about getting shady passengers, you shouldnt be a taxi cab driver
> needless to say, you shouldnt drive for Uber either
> the straight truth is, its the nature of the business. everyday you uber you drive around with just you and total strangers in the car


Exactly because there are no guarantees in life. If you don't know how to handle guys hitting on you -what do you do outside of Uber? There are some people who are not cut out for certain jobs, I personally know better than to drive late at night, some, drama follows them wherever they go. Know your limitations.


----------



## Choochie

DjTim said:


> Okay - so I'll chime in here about PCI compliance (Credit & Banking in general) and security related to transaction processing. Uber isn't paying any more to "deactivate" any type of information processing on credit cards. Name and address correlation hasn't been used for authentication on credit cards for close to 15 years. Just so you know my background, I'm a IT security guy, primarily in the infrastructure field. My primary job is to go into a business and work on the network & hardware to make it SAC-D compliant for PCI. in other words, to make sure that processes and control is put into place to make sure that each transaction is secure and there is an audit trail from A to Z.
> 
> Uber is totally following standard PCI stuff for whatever their merchant is asking for. In fact it's not even Uber that is responsible for detecting fraud, it's their merchant. Uber is responsible for monitoring their network traffic for "hacking" (it's a general term). All Uber needs to do is make sure that their network that is transmitting data from the app to their merchant is secure. Really all Uber sees is "Authorized" and "Not Authorized" as a payment status.
> 
> Uber isn't a payment bank/processor in the general term. Meaning Uber isn't a bank. Uber is really no different then you or I using Square-Up or Pay-Pal.
> 
> Shit - even Amazon doesn't use name and address to qualify a credit card purchase. They require you have a valid address for shipping - but that has nothing to do with the actual credit card transaction.
> 
> Zip codes were only added in the last 2 or 3 years since the CCV codes were semi-compromised in 2011. Someone figured out the mathematical algorithm that Visa and Mastercard was using to assign CCV codes. This was only found out when people's cards were being charged before it even was activated.
> 
> In the end - a credit card transaction "check" isn't going to make any driver safer. If a human wants to harm another human - it's going to happen. Following some simple personal security goes much further.


Besides you can't protect yourself from everything. You can take some common sense precautions. Some pax don't use their real name because they don't want you to know who they are. I had a lady use just her first name and I know she wasn't famous - she was afraid of us knowing who she is. Like the pax that have you drop off or pick them up at some other address than their real address.


----------



## JJcriggins

Choochie said:


> Exactly because there are no guarantees in life. If you don't know how to handle guys hitting on you -what do you do outside of Uber? There are some people who are not cut out for certain jobs, I personally know better than to drive late at night, some, drama follows them wherever they go. Know your limitations.


What do you do when a Rider starts hitting on you?


----------



## Choochie

If I told you I'd have to kill you.


----------



## brikosig

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So, if I understand you, all a person needs to open an Uber account that's legitimate would be the credit card number and exp. date .
> I believe you, but how do you know that for sure.
> And how did you find that out, that's what I want to know.
> I posted here many times about my experience and my day drivers experience with stolen credit cards.
> It's surprising more Uber accounts don't have stolen cards.
> 
> Uber has to pay you for stolen cards so they get screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a small number of riders who take trips with fake credit cards. These are known as fraud trips. We are working hard to combat fraud at its source - help us fight fraud together by following these helpful steps.
> *IF YOU GET A FRAUD REQUEST:*
> 
> *CANCEL IT AND DRIVE AWAY.*
> HOW TO SPOT A FRAUD TRIP
> 
> Fraud trips come from NEW ACCOUNTS, who want to take LONG TRIPS, with NO DESTINATION and who want to be picked up in a DIFFERENT LOCATION FROM THE REQUEST.
> 
> 1. LONG TRIPS
> If the trip is long (3-4 hours) it is probably a fraud trip.
> 
> 2. NO DESTINATION
> If the rider just wants to drive around with no particular destination in mind
> 
> 3. NEW ACCOUNT
> All fraud trips are from new accounts. You can spot a new account because the rider will have 5 stars.
> 
> 4. REQUESTS DIFFERENT PICK-UP LOCATION
> If the rider calls you and asks to be picked up in a different location from the request location, it's probably a fraud trip.
> HOW TO SPOT FRAUD:
> 
> TRIP LENGTH:
> Most fraudulent trips are long (more than two hours).
> 
> TRIP DESTINATION:
> Most fraud trips have no obvious destination. If riders just want to drive around with no particular place to go, it's probably a fraud trip.
> 
> NEW ACCOUNT:
> You can tell a new account because the rider will have a perfect 5 star rating.
> 
> DIFFERENT PICK-UP LOCATION:
> If a rider calls you and asks to be picked up at a different location to where the pin was dropped, it's probably a fraud trip.
> *If you think you're on a fraud trip:*
> Feel free to cancel. We will not penalize you for canceling fraudulent trips.
> We're there to support you. Let's fight fraud together.
> IF YOU THINK YOU'RE ON A FRAUD TRIP:
> 
> Uber has got you covered.


Hahaaa.... Timely subject matter....One of my drives yesterday.....

-Long Trip?? ....check 1+ hr long.

-No destination?? ....check! Multiple destinations starting with, "I gotta pick up some "stuff" at my house" (no "stuff" was in his hands when he returned)... then 3 stops where, "I gotta make a quick stop to drop "something" off to a "friend". Then all the way to the other side of boston.... "a friend was having a big party".

-New Account?? 5 Star pax baby!!.... even though he mentioned he's been using uber for years, starting in SFO when they first started.
-Different pickup location?? nope, same as the one he called for.

Other significant evidence?? 
On the way to the friend's "big party"..... i saw him counting a 3" th. stack of $100's and $20's.... with only a quick glance I'd guesstimate it to be $10K++.

It was a $60+ drive.......Unfortunately I didn't get any of his "walking around money" as a tip. Though he did say I was getting 5*.

Though he was a nice guy/good pax I gave him a 3*. I don't need to be driving that around ever again.


----------



## Choochie

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-seeking-new-mega-funding-to-battle-uber.11659/reply?quote=17996


brikosig said:


> Hahaaa.... Timely subject matter....One of my drives yesterday.....
> 
> -Long Trip?? ....check 1+ hr long.
> 
> -No destination?? ....check! Multiple destinations starting with, "I gotta pick up some "stuff" at my house" (no "stuff" was in his hands when he returned)... then 3 stops where, "I gotta make a quick stop to drop "something" off to a "friend". Then all the way to the other side of boston.... "a friend was having a big party".
> 
> -New Account?? 5 Star pax baby!!.... even though he mentioned he's been using uber for years, starting in SFO when they first started.
> -Different pickup location?? nope, same as the one he called for.
> 
> Other significant evidence??
> On the way to the friend's "big party"..... i saw him counting a 3" th. stack of $100's and $20's.... with only a quick glance I'd guesstimate it to be $10K++.
> 
> It was a $60+ drive.......Unfortunately I didn't get any of his "walking around money" as a tip. Though he did say I was getting 5*.
> 
> Though he was a nice guy/good pax I gave him a 3*. I don't need to be driving that around ever again.


So you were helping with the deliveries


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

brikosig said:


> Hahaaa.... Timely subject matter....One of my drives yesterday.....
> 
> -Long Trip?? ....check 1+ hr long.
> 
> -No destination?? ....check! Multiple destinations starting with, "I gotta pick up some "stuff" at my house" (no "stuff" was in his hands when he returned)... then 3 stops where, "I gotta make a quick stop to drop "something" off to a "friend". Then all the way to the other side of boston.... "a friend was having a big party".
> 
> -New Account?? 5 Star pax baby!!.... even though he mentioned he's been using uber for years, starting in SFO when they first started.
> -Different pickup location?? nope, same as the one he called for.
> 
> Other significant evidence??
> On the way to the friend's "big party"..... i saw him counting a 3" th. stack of $100's and $20's.... with only a quick glance I'd guesstimate it to be $10K++.
> 
> It was a $60+ drive.......Unfortunately I didn't get any of his "walking around money" as a tip. Though he did say I was getting 5*.
> 
> Though he was a nice guy/good pax I gave him a 3*. I don't need to be driving that around ever again.


You should have had your friend stick him up for the 10K.


----------



## Choochie

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You should have had your friend stick him up for the 10K.


He's lucky he didn't get stuck up for his ride. Some times it's hard to see the blurred lines when the $$ is good.


----------



## brikosig

CJ ASLAN said:


> View attachment 4965











Hope you don't mind.... I decided to improve upon your photo..... LOL

.............The Valentine Uber Bandit..........


----------



## TidyVet

rtaatl said:


> Scary thing to think about now...and to think in the past I wasn't really worried about doing Uber calls because I thought it was potentially "safe" since everything was tracked and seemed legit. Now with the combination of stupid low rates and riders who can be somewhat anonymous this really poses a threat to drivers now. Uber has become no better than the shady cab services it criticized at its launch. Like they say...Live long enough to become the enemy, or that thing you once despised.


That was always their plan. Replace the cab companies, NOT be better than the cab companies. Why would they? You establish a monopoly (Wal-Mart, RedBox, etc) and then you raise prices. They don't despise the cab companies, they just found a better way to do business.


----------



## TidyVet

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I picked two guys up today after they called me and said they put in the wrong address and told me the correct one which wasn't far away. I'm supposed to assume that was fraudulent and I should have canceled the trip? Honestly, Uber takes 20% from every fare. Fraud detection is their responsibility, not mine.


If PAX enters the wrong address, you hang up the phone.

Then you wait the 5 minutes and cancel. Take your money.

Uber's policy is that you should not move more than 100 yards from the pin drop location.


----------



## TidyVet

Choochie said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-seeking-new-mega-funding-to-battle-uber.11659/reply?quote=17996
> 
> So you were helping with the deliveries


Yeah, he had "stuff" all right. Nice phat ride though! I would do it a million times over.


----------



## Actionjax

Skimmed through this thread and Since this is in my wheelhouse at work Uber can choose to validate based on name and address. The issue is it's very buggy to work with and the slightest variation on the information causes huge client facing enrolment issues. Most companies dropped this method due to the number of problems matching. (Apartment numbers were the biggest problem as there was no standards in the database for the issuer that's validating)

But on that note it's still unacceptable that there is no other verification of users on the system and as drivers we are exposed.

With that in mind I am adding it as a talking point when I meet with city council as Uber has made them believe that it's the safest system out there. (It's safe but it does have some big holes that need to be closed)

Like all security all it does is keep honest people in check. Those who want to work around it will find a way always.


----------



## chi1cabby

Actionjax said:


> With that in mind I am adding it as a talking point when I meet with city council as Uber has made them believe that it's the safest system out there.


Esp. since Uber often says that it's safer for Drivers as riders have to sign up with their real names & have a CC on file.


----------



## Actionjax

chi1cabby said:


> Esp. since Uber often says that it's safer for Drivers as riders have to sign up with their real names & have a CC on file.


Yep...this fake name thing is a joke. How is it more secure for drivers again? Only thing I can give it is it's cashless and we are less of a target than a cab. And Uber has full record of the trip. But even the if a perp. knows that a fake name is allowed this can make them feel more inclined to commit a crime.


----------



## CJ ASLAN

Actionjax said:


> Yep...this fake name thing is a joke. How is it more secure for drivers again? Only thing I can give it is it's cashless and we are less of a target than a cab. And Uber has full record of the trip. But even the if a perp. knows that a fake name is allowed this can make them feel more inclined to commit a crime.


get to work!


----------



## Actionjax

CJ ASLAN said:


> get to work!


Give me money!


----------



## hughmashni

It is not an easy thing to commit a crime with a fake name. If you are supposed to that, then the personal information of your's will be given to city council which is an easy way to trap you where ever you are! But there are some more online services like credit card processing services for small businesses which are genuine and they provide services only after verification.

*umsmerchant*


----------



## Julaws4661

Names are never verified in any field I've worked in including Über. It's number and zip primarily, unless online where cvv is used.


----------



## Chris Verdi

Raquel said:


> So I didn't mention this before..but since I'm an ex-driver..I am now free to share...
> 
> If anyone here is familiar with credit card processing services..it basically works like this...
> 
> When processing a credit card payment you have to verify 5 things.. the Card #.. exp. Date. Cvc. And the cardholder's name and billing zip code.
> 
> you can deactivate the extra verification, but the bank will charge you extra, as it is considered "higher risk".
> 
> Uber is willing to pay the extra fee so that they can deactivate the extra security features..
> 
> Don't believe me?
> 
> Try opening an account..use your card number, exp. Date..and then put in a fake name, the card will STILL GO THROUGH.
> 
> That's because uber purposefully had those deactivated so they won't lose out on any "potential clientele..."
> 
> Guess what type of people have trouble getting past that extra layer of security..??
> 
> That's rights.. criminals, Id Thieves and just generally shady people.
> 
> Also uber doesn't accept prepaid gift cards anymore...EXCEPT if you add the gift..card through Google wallet..then you are good to go...
> 
> *EDIT: This worked at one point. But now the zip code must match. But the name doesn't.. you can still add gift cards through Google wallet.
> 
> Hat tip to @CJ ASLAN .. for the test...
> 
> EDIT #2: CLEAN UP..
> 
> WHAT YOU NEED FOR AN UBER ACCOUNT:
> 
> ● CREDIT CARD, CVC, ZIP CODE (OR)
> ● PAYPAL, (OR)
> ● GIFT CARD, PREPAID CARD (THROUGH GOOGLE WALLET).
> 
> WHAT YOU DON'T NEED:
> 
> ■ REAL NAME
> ■ FULL ADDRESS*


False name is not needed.


----------

